# CITY OF BOMBAY (Built from bits & Pieces)



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

This is just to show you what can be done with a minimum of tools & materials. I am no threat to kit designers as they cornered the market in ship models long ago. I hope this thread is received in the spirit in whaich I present it. Also please note (I do not accept private commissions, so this is not an advert!) 

1. Get plans & select lump of wood.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Using extra plan copies as templates, saw out basic hull shape:
2.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

3. Using spare plan copies as templates, cut out raised decks & shapes of accommodation & deckhouses. Cut funnel from piece of brass tube


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

4.
Make base for raging sea & make supports for the model at the required angle.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

now, Bob. that has really fascinated me.I have always wondered how you guys actually start on something so small, and I live in wonder of your art.we all learn something on this site, and thanks for posting the pics of a minature ships beginnings. I presume that the hull is placed on blocks so that you can form the sea in depth underneath.
had I begun a minature I'd never have thought of doing it in such a way, and I have learnt something tonight.
I do apologise for what you might have thought "having a go " on my previous post, but I do feel that kits do have a good place in model building, and bring so many people into the hobby that otherwise would never get started.cheers,neil.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi neil,
Thanks for reply. No offence taken.
5.
I have now fitted the sea which is nothing more than plasticine shaped with a roller made from a wooden bead with a hole through the middle fitted to the end of a wooden stick. I make the sea before the hull is plated & painted because the plasticine would mess up the paintwork if done later.
The little brass winches etc are lying in front of the model. If you don't feel like turning them from brass, uses slices of plastic rod!


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd like to see you keep posting an update if possible bob, as I find it fascinating. could you also post some close ups on the model boats gallery of those pieces such as the winches /windlasses, as I'm sure other modelers would also find it very interesting.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

6.
The sea has now been painted using Humbrol enamels, the white being painted on whilst the blue is still wet so that it runs. I have nothing to do with the sea - my wife paints them! The hull has been shaped & plated with masking tape plates stuck on. The decks are of 1/32nd marine plywood scored to represent planking.
I can't put any close-ups of the winches on because the CITY OF BOMBAY was completed months ago & is now in Hong Kong!


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks good so far


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

7.
Fitting out begins.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

8. All main structures fitted & lifeboats complete. The boats were vacuum-formed from plasticard sheet using a small home-made miniature vacuum box made from scrap wood. The vacuum is obtained by simply plugging a household vacuum cleaner into it!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

9.
Fitting out almost complete.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

10. Ready for rigging.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

11. Splosh - Completed, launched & under way!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

And finally, in the display case. Work began on the CITY OF BOMBAY on 28/08/06 & it was completed 13/10/06. During this period, I only worked for 26 days. The total building time (timed on a stopwatch) was 71.2 hours!
Total costs for the materials for the model was less than £5. The most expensive item was the acrylic for the display case that was about £2 a square foot!


----------



## johnalderman (May 27, 2006)

Fantastic, materials at minimum cost but skill at maximum. Well done.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

beautiful Bob.really has given me the incentive to want to try and have a go!cheers,neil.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Another superb model Bob. Thanks for break down of building.Very interesting


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Excellent stuff,a lesson in the art of minature modeling, think I'll stick with the bigger ones though ,

Billy


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

What made you choose that particular ship?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for comments. 
If it hadn't been that one, it would have been something else. No particular reason other than I was browsing through my shipbuilding journals & decided to build it on "the spare of the moment." I am currently working on the 220th since I started counting in late 1992. I don't like building famous ships like CUTTY SARK, QUEEN ELIZABETH etc, preferring to stick with the obscure & semi-obscure. I have built R/C models & would build more if I had easier access to water. I have built big models, but simply don't have the energy or inclination as a rule. Big ones require a lot of the work being done outside on my open-air work bench & in a summer like we have just had where it has been pouring down most of the time, it is not really very satisfactory. I get lots of people suggesting what I build next, but all that does is limit my choice because if I took any of them up, it would feel like a private commission even if it wasn't! I will never run out of plans as I have in excess of 4,000 of them! I am equally happy with building sailing ships as steam & motor vessels & like to ring the changes. I enjoy the freedom of choice & really can't understand why so many people pesist in producing the same thing over & over again. It seems to me like most of the general public in UK (& I am not including Ship's Nostalgia members in this)
that they think that the Royal Navy consisted of only two boats, (why does the public call them boats?) VICTORY & BOUNTY, whilst the Merchant Navy had another two, CUTTY SARK & TITANIC!


----------



## cymruman (Jan 15, 2006)

fantastic model, inspirational even.


----------

